# Housing for tarantula cages



## SkyeSpider (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm in a bit of a bind.

We just moved into a new apartment over the summer since we started at a new college. It's two bedroom because our cat knows how to open our tarantula cages. We keep them in their own room. Everything has been great until the temperatures started to drop outside. The heat doesn't make it very well into either bedroom. I put a digital thermometer into both (planning to switch the rooms around if needed) and found they're both getting down to around 60 degrees with the heater set at 80. I can't turn it up higher because the living room and kitchen make it to 80.

My dad makes custom cabinets and was going to make us a nice one with wire covered doors that lach, to keep the cat out and still allow air transfer, so we could keep them in the living room where they'd be warm. Sadly, he lives in Florida, and I'm in Oklahoma now. He said it would be $850 to ship it out here, which neither of us can afford.

So that's where I am, now.

What can I buy, for a reasonable price, to keep all our spider cages in that will keep the cat out? We really need to get them into the living room before any more cold days go by.


----------



## wlutman (Dec 26, 2011)

glue the cat to the floor =)


----------



## kanito107 (Dec 26, 2011)

Get a space heater, I live in the basement with all my pets and the heater is working wonders. Some times it's cold for me but my spiders come first )


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 26, 2011)

First of all I wanna say it's good go see another fellow Oklahoman who enjoys this hobby. What part of Edmond you live in? Secondly idk of any type of cabinet you can use to keep them in and keep your cat out. What I can suggest is try getting a small space heater and putting it on the other side of your T room. I believe they're between $50-60 at like a Home Depot or a Lowes. I'd suggest getting one the ones that run on oil also as I've heard bad things about the electric ones. And see if you can get one with a timer. This should help you raise the temperatures in your T enclosures.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 26, 2011)

Space heater. Don't use the little cheap fan ones because the thermostat isn't reliable. If you can afford the 70+ bucks, get the radiator with a digital thermostat so you can set it and forget it. I have never heard of an oil heater that doesn't use electricity other than in history books . Those didn't sound too safe anyways. They are oil filled radiators that still need to be plugged in. They have fan ones with digital thermostats too, but I always felt safer with the radiator. The main thing you want in a space heaters is a reliable thermostat. It wont do you any good if you can't keep it on when you need it because you don't feel safe with it running non stop or you end up spending 800 bucks on your electric bill.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 26, 2011)

njnolan1 said:


> I have never heard of an oil heater that doesn't use electricity other than in history books . Those didn't sound too safe anyways. They are oil filled radiators that still need to be plugged in.



You're probably right. I've never had to use a space heater as my room temperature was always sufficient. I've always read on here people saying to go with the oil space heaters, so I just assumed. I guess that's what I get for assuming though.


----------



## Gingerlyspoken6 (Dec 27, 2011)

wlutman said:


> glue the cat to the floor =)


Winning!!!!!!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.285803,-81.603311


----------



## SkyeSpider (Dec 27, 2011)

My wife won't let me get a space heater. Too many stories in the news about them setting houses on fire. I'm a bit nervous about them, myself. So it rules that idea out, sadly.

As for the part of Edmond, we're just south of city limits. Corner of Penn and 122nd.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Dec 27, 2011)

wlutman said:


> glue the cat to the floor =)


If I could get away with it, I'd have done this years ago! 

He's a great kitty, but too smart and trouble-making for his own good.


----------



## Gingerlyspoken6 (Dec 27, 2011)

There are 5 cats a dog 2 snakes and 2 T's in our home... Luckily they are all very kind (or dumb) because they leave each other alone. 

Have you seen the space heaters that you can touch? Much safer than the 'leave a waffle print burn' kind of heaters. They sell them at Walmart. It would be a pet friendly safe way to heat the room.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Dec 27, 2011)

I had an idea. All of our cages are very similar size. The largest are 15.5" long. I'm thinking a 75 gallon aquarium with a locking screen lid might work. I can put all the cages in there, easily, and it would still be fairly well ventilated.


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 27, 2011)

An oil filled space heater isn't any more dangerous than any other electrical appliance. It does not contain heated coils that can start a fire easily. Running at a reasonable temperature, you can rest your hand on it without it burning.


----------



## Rob1985 (Dec 27, 2011)

wlutman said:


> glue the cat to the floor =)


I second this, lol


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 27, 2011)

Space heaters are highly recomended and if used properly they dont pose any major threat. If you cant do that how ever get a large fishtank or reptile tank, if its glass put sheets of polystyrene on the sides to keep the heat in. Depending on funds use a heat pad or a radiant heat panel. If you use a heat pad i wouldnt put anything directly on it and use a small computer fan to try and keep the temps even throughout it


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 27, 2011)

TheEternal said:


> As for the part of Edmond, we're just south of city limits. Corner of Penn and 122nd.



I know right where that is bro. My work isn't that far away from that. Rockwell & Memorial.


----------



## mark e sic (Dec 27, 2011)

I use the radiator looking ones. you can get them at walmart for about $25. They keep my room nice and toasty while keeping my T.s nice and warm too.. ohh and I dont have the one with the digital therm. becuase i was short on cash and well they work the same. (just you cant realy tell wat temp. its at but if you have a thermametor in the room your good) also even at its highest setting it doesnt burn your hand on contact. you would have to leave your hand on it for awhile. furthermore they have an auto safety switch that turns the whole thing off if falls over. Realy good buy!


----------



## 19tarantula91 (Dec 27, 2011)

jayefbe said:


> An oil filled space heater isn't any more dangerous than any other electrical appliance. It does not contain heated coils that can start a fire easily. Running at a reasonable temperature, you can rest your hand on it without it burning.


Agreed... Just buy a newer space heater not one from the 70's and you'll be fine. It's your cheapest/ easiest solution.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 27, 2011)

TheEternal said:


> I had an idea. All of our cages are very similar size. The largest are 15.5" long. I'm thinking a 75 gallon aquarium with a locking screen lid might work. I can put all the cages in there, easily, and it would still be fairly well ventilated.


The big tanks are great for confined collections.  I used one before my collection exploded.  If you want to save horizontal space, these and similar display cabinets can be found discounted via craigslist:

http://www.amazon.com/Detolf-Glass-Curio-Display-Cabinet/dp/B005VX3LAC

With a temp. controlled heat mat/pad/strip you can even get a temp. gradation depending on where it is placed.


----------



## wlutman (Dec 27, 2011)

here is another option =)

http://www.amazon.com/General-Cage-Domain-Plastic-Finish/dp/B003SZWOYO


----------



## SkyeSpider (Dec 28, 2011)

Solution found! The local reptile shop had one of these in the box and sold it to me at almost cost. The glass on the front has a lock, and the sides have air vents. Looks great and works perfectly! 

Thanks for the help, everyone.


----------

